
CloudMagic Brings Fast Search-As-You-Type To Gmail - samstokes
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/23/cloudmagic/
======
ramit
I'm one of those people whose Google Apps account takes 15-30 seconds to
return a result when I search for something. It drives me nuts.

I just installed CloudMagic and it's amazing.

------
wrs
Isn't it sad that adding fast search to someone else's email client has been a
valid product niche for _years_? Shouldn't people know by now that email
clients need this feature? And now the cycle continues, but with extra irony
since it's Google ( _Google!_ ) who got it wrong.

~~~
moe
_since it's Google (Google!) who got it wrong._

Amen!

This is just wrong on so many levels.

I also find it funny how nobody seems to be concerned about giving their mail
password to them.

~~~
javadi82
You don't give your password to them...It's stored on your hard-drive (and so
is the search index). They just didn't communicate that clearly. You can find
a lot more information regarding Cloud Magic here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJjztU-
TjcU&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJjztU-
TjcU&feature=player_embedded)

------
rokhayakebe
Product of the Trimester for me. I think the nicest feature, besides the speed
(Yes I consider speed a feature), is the ability to preview the result on a
panel. I love it when a company attacks one specific problem and does a great
job at fixing it.

------
bravura
Where is the Linux support?

